
Microsoft Maims Skype's Full Screen Feature – For No Apparent Reason - alexpetralia
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/skype/forum/skype_windesk-skype_callms-skype_audioms/new-skype-and-full-screen/72e78d3b-a709-4276-bfb6-cc45869ede08
======
severine
Actual title: New Skype and Full Screen

It's a MS Q&A forum. The top two answers are hilariously illustrative:

> _Q: I cannot find the option while in a video call to go full screen mode. I
> can maximize the window, but cannot go to full screen to remove the title
> bar and taskbar. Is there a way to go to full screen_

\--

> _Serds_P (Microsoft Agent /Moderator) replied

Hi mapesmapes,

The full screen feature is not built on the new Skype for desktop. I can take
this as a suggestion for future updates.

Let me know if you have further questions.

Did this solve your problem?

6 people were helped by this reply_

\--

> _RockTrolls replied_

 _Who is the brainless ninnie who eliminated the fullscreen option in the
Skype migration? If I wanted a 3-inch by 5-inch video chat, I 'd use my
smartphone for the call. I use Skype to actually have a decent view of who I'm
talking with. Bring the fullscreen option back. Don't be an Apple programmer!

Did this solve your problem?

92 people were helped by this reply_

------
drallison
Microsoft seems hell-bent on creating a UI for Skype that will kill the
product. I have been using Skype ever since it first came out. The user
interface in the early days was simple and inferable. Now it's a crap shoot of
button pushing and following links to figure out how to do something simple
like making a call. Skype on Linux has a strange bug where sound quality of
the telephonic channel deteriorates over time whether it is used, or not.

